# Crookham Manor - July 2014



## Zedstar (Jul 11, 2014)

Recently visited Severalls and then Crookham with Mikeymutt and Shadydarkshide
Both been done before but hey ho, i'd not done Crookham and also wanted to go back to Severalls to do it properly and see the red chair etc etc(if anyone wants to see my sevs photos i'll post them, but i haven't as its been done to death)

History
Crookham Court stands on the former site of Crookham Manor house, built around the start of 14th century and destroyed in 1543, and subsequently Crookham House which was demolished around 1850. The construction of the current building started around this time and continued in two more phases over the next fifty years.

Since then it has served several purposes such as a manor house, a junior school and a school for children of people serving at Greenham Common. It was abandoned for some time after the US Air Force left the area, before being purchased in 1961 and used as a boarding school until its closure in 1989.

In the time leading up to its closure, and despite demands for an inquiry, parliament was told by the Department of Education that it was 'powerless to act' in the face of mounting stories of over 30 years of sexual abuse experienced at the boys boarding school by teaching staff after Michael Gold, the then new headmaster, blew the whistle. He barely received recognition for his efforts in finally bring justice for the victims and never taught again.

In the end it was increasing media scrutiny and public outcry lead by Esther Ransen, investigating child abuse as a presenter on the BBC's "That's Life" programme, that finally brought an end to the years of abuse and the school was closed.

In 1988 three of the teaching staff were sentenced to a total of 26 years in prison for the long term sexual abuse of pupils. The case had a strong influence on the Children Bill as it went through Parliament, resulting in a new regime of boarding and welfare inspections by social services.

In 2012 another teacher, and then United Nations Head of Security in Kosovo, was jailed for four years after a pupil filed complaints with police after informing his counseller of the abuse from his teenage years.

Developers' plans to restore the school and convert outbuildings into an eight bedroom house and 12 small properties have been recently approved.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 11, 2014)

Cracking set there mate..love the organ ones..


----------



## skankypants (Jul 11, 2014)

Great pics!....such a shame some idiots have graffiti'd some walls ,,,looking a bit tired now....great report,thanks for posting


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 12, 2014)

everytime i see this place pop up I wonder of the state of it, sad to say its really bad now even when i went there was slight graffiti 
but despite it all you have walked away with some good shots of the place


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 12, 2014)

That is slendid!! Love the close up of the organ, and i like the style of your processing. Sham about the mindless/rubbish graffiti on the main staircase wall 

ALSO, THAT MIRROR SHOT! WINNER


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 12, 2014)

Great explore, nice shots too..


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jul 12, 2014)

looks a great place, nice pics


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 12, 2014)

Shame about the extra decoration iots a lovely building.Great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## krela (Jul 12, 2014)

Post severalls.


----------



## staticnomad (Jul 12, 2014)

Superb!!!!!


----------



## cunningplan (Jul 12, 2014)

This was on our Mega Xplore list but we ended up going in the other direction, seeing this great report makes me want to jump in the car and go there. 
Brilliant photos, Thanks


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 12, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> This was on our Mega Xplore list but we ended up going in the other direction, seeing this great report makes me want to jump in the car and go there.
> Brilliant photos, Thanks



Its sealed up tight now


----------



## MrDan (Jul 12, 2014)

Really enjoy your photos Zedstar, difficult to pick a favourite. 
Nice little report there, I wasn't too fussed about seeing this place, but think I might add it on the to-do list after seeing this. Thanks


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 12, 2014)

Good to see Crookham open again. I never did find that organ. So sad to see the mindless graf here. Agree with Krela, put your Sevs shots up.


----------



## LENNY147 (Jul 12, 2014)

Looks like stuff missing again since our last visit


----------



## Zedstar (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the fantastic comments... 
It's nice to see you guys appreciate my work... 
And ok I'll post the sevs ones in a bit 
Cheers


----------



## Dugie (Jul 12, 2014)

Awesome snaps love it mate.

Dugie


----------



## Catmandoo (Jul 13, 2014)

Top place! Nice photos to show it!


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jul 17, 2014)

Haha last time we went there someone had escaped from the mental hospital across the road and we had police helicopters over us and cars came in hunting for him... Needless to say that wasn't the most productive explore! Your shots are incredible, amazing work!


----------



## saex69 (Jul 17, 2014)

*It's a great shame to see these wonderful buildings in this state when you think of the history and workman ship that these old buildings have in them. Thanks for such great photo's.*


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 17, 2014)

That's a brilliant set, never tire of here! 
Must pay a visit one day! Thanks


----------



## Slippy Shogun (Sep 7, 2014)

Love the photo of the hooded person in the mirror, looks like a video game photo.


----------



## urban-dorset (Sep 7, 2014)

Great photos. Thanks. 

Here's a link to the Newbury News report about the latest decision (or not) on the restoration of Crookham.


----------



## thescreamreview (Sep 26, 2014)

Looks a lovely place, loving the decor and the stairwells. Thanks for the share.


----------



## darbians (Sep 26, 2014)

Some really nice shots. Its such a shame about the state it is in now


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Sep 29, 2014)

Love that place. well done you!


----------

